# Far sparire dei pacchetti & dubbi apps gtk2 e USE flags

## Peach

mek mi ha fatto venire un dubbio...

tempo fa, quando iniziai ad installare gentoo, ho commesso un po' di casini (e chi non l'ha fatto?  :Cool:  ) con le flag di USE e avevo dimenticato di esplicitare che NON volevo Kde.. (uso gnome) tant'è che quando ho chiesto l'installazione di licq mi ha installato un po' di cosine e oggi ho rivisto delle cose che... boh...

```
# qpkg -I

...

kde-base/arts *

kde-base/kde-env *

kde-base/kdelibs *

...

```

chiaramente licq se non erro dovrebbe aver bisogno solo delle qt libs

ora che sono un po' più system-aware se tolgo via questi tre pacchetti non succede nulla, vero?

le mie flag di USE ora sono: 

```
# more /etc/make.conf | grep USE

USE="aalib directfb fbcon svga alsa -arts bonobo cdr esd gtkhtml guile ipv6 -kde lcms mozilla moznocompose moznomail moznoxft -oss perl samba tiff usb"

```

quindi penso che arts possano sparire tranquillamente... per gli altri due problemi zero?

--

secondo problema... mi piacerebbe poter fare un giorno un bel

```
# emerge -e --deep world
```

come già qualcuno si è cimentato a fare... mi pare di capire che non tutte le apps sono gtk2 enabled.. mentre nelle mie idee ci sarebbe quella di compilare il più possibile per gtk2

qualche cosiglio a riguardo? qualcuno già compila tutto con gkt2 nelle flag di USE?

argh?

 :Question: Last edited by Peach on Wed Jun 11, 2003 2:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Io compilo con le gtk2 in USE. Nessun problema, x le app che non le supportano basta che lasci gtk1, come dice anche nella lista delle USE:

gtk2 	use gtk+-2.0.0 over gtk+-1.2 in cases where a program supports both.

Ci ho compilato anche Mozilla e MozillaFirebird x gtk2 davvero nessuno rogna.

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Io compilo con le gtk2 in USE. Nessun problema (...) 

 

Confermo in toto, anch'io le uso e non ho trovato problemi di sorta (per quanto riguarda levare le parti che non ti servono, prova a guardare da cosa dipendono o chi dipende da loro, se non danno problemi toglili pure).

p.s.: t'era arrivato il mio reply in pvt?  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *Shev wrote:*   

> p.s.: t'era arrivato il mio reply in pvt? 

 

yeppa e ti ringrazio  :Smile: 

quindi gtk1 E gtk2 o solo gtk2 ?  :Very Happy: 

--EDIT

ok ok basta gtk2 nelle flag  :Smile: 

ora le flag le ho impostate così:

```
USE="directfb fbcon gtk2 hyriand ipv6 lcms moznocompose moznoirc moznomail moznoxft samba tiff usb -oss -arts -kde"
```

--

tra l'altro... gnome2 mi fa incazzare senza le dock apps   :Confused: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ok ok basta gtk2 nelle flag 

 

Uhm, dalla descrizione e da una prova che ho fatto, credo siano necessari entrambi.

Ho provato a compilare xchat 2 e con il solo gtk2 in make.conf non compilava il supporto per l'interfaccia grafica.

Ho guardato con:

```
emerge -pv xchat
```

e ho visto che il flag che usa è gtk, non gtk2.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Io li uso entrambi. I flag sono "gtk" e  "gtk2". Tanto se c'è anche gtk2 usa quello.

Ciao

----------

## Peach

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Uhm, dalla descrizione e da una prova che ho fatto, credo siano necessari entrambi.
> 
> Ho provato a compilare xchat 2 e con il solo gtk2 in make.conf non compilava il supporto per l'interfaccia grafica.
> 
> Ho guardato con:
> ...

 

Pensavo che la mancanza di uno portasse all'automatico inserimento di quello che manca... in fondo se metto gtk2 e non gtk non vuol dire mica che voglio xchat (almeno dal tuo esempio) per sola console!  :Confused: 

così come ho omesso "perl" dalle flag di USE... ora non mi compila + i supporti perl ? this is strange...

----------

## Peach

insomma ora le mie flag le ho impostate così:

```
USE="directfb fbcon gtk2 hyriand ipv6 lcms moznocompose moznoirc moznomail moznoxft samba tiff usb -oss -arts -kde"
```

mentre prima erano così:

```
USE="aalib directfb fbcon svga alsa -arts bonobo cdr esd gtkhtml guile ipv6 -kde lcms mozilla moznocompose moznomail moznoxft -oss perl samba tiff usb"
```

 :Confused:   :Question:   :Confused:   :Question: 

----------

## maur8

Le flag USE permettono molte customizzazioni e influiscono anche sulle dipendenze. Alcune sono messe di default in modo che se non vengono impostate in /etc/make.conf, il sistema sappia che features abilitare. Se per esempio metto -gtk fra le use ma compilo mozilla, è chiaro che fra i pacchetti da mergiare avrò anche gtk. Da sempre un occhiata all'ebuild: IUSE elenca le USE flag che il pacchetto utilizza. Cmq ti consiglio di fare sempre un emerge -vp nomepacchetto e vedere le USE, anche perché influenzano lo scaricamento di alcune patch.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Pensavo che la mancanza di uno portasse all'automatico inserimento di quello che manca... in fondo se metto gtk2 e non gtk non vuol dire mica che voglio xchat (almeno dal tuo esempio) per sola console! 

 

Pensavo anche io la stessa cosa, ma evidentemente non è così.

O, almeno, non sempre.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Alcune sono messe di default in modo che se non vengono impostate in /etc/make.conf, il sistema sappia che features abilitare.

 

Ti riferisci ai flags in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults?

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Se per esempio metto -gtk fra le use ma compilo mozilla, è chiaro che fra i pacchetti da mergiare avrò anche gtk.

 

Sì, è vero, ma è per via del fatto che gtk+ è una dipendenza di Mozilla, quindi viene compilata indipendentemente da quel che tu hai specificato in USE.

Se tu metti in USE il solo gtk2, l'ebuild di Mozilla lo supporta e usa le gtk2 al posto delle gtk; la stessa cosa succede se ci metti sia gtk sia gtk2.

Nel caso di xchat, invece, se tu metti in USE il solo gtk2 non ti compila proprio il binario col supporto per l'interfaccia grafica, cosa che invece avviene se li metti entrambi o se ci metti il solo gtk.

Questo perché xchat non dipende dalle gtk+, l'unica dipendenza vera che ha sono le glib.

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> Da sempre un occhiata all'ebuild: IUSE elenca le USE flag che il pacchetto utilizza. Cmq ti consiglio di fare sempre un emerge -vp nomepacchetto e vedere le USE, anche perché influenzano lo scaricamento di alcune patch.

 

Questo, a prescindere da quanto sopra, è sempre un ottimo consiglio.   :Cool: 

----------

## bsolar

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Questo perché xchat non dipende dalle gtk+, l'unica dipendenza vera che ha sono le glib.

 

Per la precisione xchat ha supporto opzionale per gtk+ e questo viene attivato/disattivato a seconda delle USE impostate. In poche parole con USE="gtk" gkt+ è una dipendenza di xchat, solo non "mandatoria" (nel senso che se ne può fare a meno disattivando il supporto opzionale che la rende necessaria).

----------

## Peach

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> nel senso che se ne può fare a meno disattivando il supporto opzionale che la rende necessaria.

 

 :Shocked: 

```
/me si prostra ai piedi di bsolar e chiede perdono
```

Ho dato un occhio ad xchat così per pignoleria...

la prima cosa che ho scoperto è stata questa:

[img:277e4c0694]http://smartart.boese.biz/works/Screenshot-Xchat-about.gif[/img:277e4c0694]

tipo riguardo a thread di mek

e poi perchè non ha usato il mio charset preferito (iso8859-15)? com'è possibile modificarlo? ma soprattutto PEEEEEERCHE!

...

poi sul sito di xchat non appaiono le effettive librerie che richiede, ma mi pare che si installi con gtk+ ma preferirebbe gtk+-2 quindi mi pare davvero strano che

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Ho provato a compilare xchat 2 e con il solo gtk2 in make.conf non compilava il supporto per l'interfaccia grafica. 

 

davvero strano...  :Confused: 

cmq queste:

```
USE="directfb fbcon gtk2 hyriand ipv6 lcms moznocompose moznoirc moznomail moznoxft samba tiff usb -oss -arts -kde"
```

le ho ottenute con ufed, si, percarità, tutte le precauzioni del caso, è un programmino che dovrebbe aiutare... ok... ma se, con queste flag lo lancio, mi segna, anche se non ci sono "fisicamente" nel make.conf, sia gtk che gtk2, perl e tutto il resto che avevo prima e che ho installato effettivamente...  :Confused: 

Inoltre da /etc/make.globals :

```
USE_ORDER="env:conf:auto:defaults"
```

...

ai posteri l'ardua sentenza...

----------

## BlueRaven

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Per la precisione xchat ha supporto opzionale per gtk+ e questo viene attivato/disattivato a seconda delle USE impostate. In poche parole con USE="gtk" gkt+ è una dipendenza di xchat, solo non "mandatoria" (nel senso che se ne può fare a meno disattivando il supporto opzionale che la rende necessaria).

 

E' la stessa cosa che ho scritto io, solo un po' più contorta.   :Razz: 

----------

## BlueRaven

 *Peach wrote:*   

> poi sul sito di xchat non appaiono le effettive librerie che richiede, ma mi pare che si installi con gtk+ ma preferirebbe gtk+-2

 

Infatti, se guardi nell'ebuild, il supporto per gtk è opzionale, ma se lo abiliti la versione richiesta è:

```
gtk? ( >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0.3 )
```

A questo punto credo ci possa stare anche un bug report, il flag corretto da indicare in IUSE dovrebbe essere gtk2, IMHO.   :Confused: 

----------

## bsolar

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> E' la stessa cosa che ho scritto io, solo un po' più contorta.  

 

Non esattamente:

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Questo perché xchat non dipende dalle gtk+

 

Volevo precisare che l'affermazione è vera solo se il supporto opzionale per gtk+ è disattivato (USE="-gtk"), altrimenti gtk+ è una dipendenza di xchat eccome.

CMQ sono dettagli.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

